# Generator installation-gas lines and meters



## goldstar (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi. New to the forum. I'm being told by several of my electrical contractor colleagues that the vast majority of residences in my area are equipped with Class 250 natural gas meters and that they may not be large enough or have the capacity to deliver enough gas for a generator, range, furnace, clothes dryer and water heater. Customers may be required to bump up to Class 400 meters at their expense. I was trying to find more information about this and found this website : 

http://premac.co/pdf/Cat_M_diafragmas.pdf 

but I don't know how to interpret the information. I would be most appreciative if some of you could offer some insight ?

I checked the specs on the following smaller Generac units and found this NG consumption info :

10KW - 102 ft3/hr @ 50% load

14KW - 156 ft3/hr @ 50% load

20KW - 206 ft3/hr @ 50% load

I'm asking this because many of us are taking these jobs on as GC's and hiring plumbers. Irrespective of that the onus will be on us not only for proper generator sizing but also to advise homeowners of proper gas capacity sizing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Onus?

Thats way to big a word for a plumber. 

TM, is that you?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

goldstar said:


> ...the onus will be on us not only for proper generator sizing but also to advise homeowners of proper gas capacity sizing.


You are incorrect sir. The onus to properly size gas piping is squarely on the strong shoulders of the Professional Plumber you hire. Stick with the amps and volts and let your Plumber do his job.

This site is for Plumbing Professionals only. 
(You did see the sign over the door didn't you?)









If you still think this is your responsibility maybe you should check here for answers >>>www.diychatroom.com


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

No coffee for you either.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi. New to the forum. I'm being told by several of my electrical contractor colleagues that the vast majority of residences in my area are equipped with Class 250 natural gas meters and that they may not be large enough or have the capacity to deliver enough gas for a generator, range, furnace, clothes dryer and water heater. Customers may be required to bump up to Class 400 meters at their expense. I was trying to find more information about this and found this website : 

http://premac.co/pdf/Cat_M_diafragmas.pdf 

but I don't know how to interpret the information. I would be most appreciative if some of you could offer some insight ?

I checked the specs on the following smaller Generac units and found this NG consumption info :

10KW - 102 ft3/hr @ 50% load

14KW - 156 ft3/hr @ 50% load

20KW - 206 ft3/hr @ 50% load



goldstar said:


> I'm asking this because many of us are taking these jobs on as GC's and *hiring plumbers*. Irrespective of that the onus will be on us not only for proper generator sizing but also to advise homeowners of proper gas capacity sizing.


Thanks in advance.http://forums.mikeholt.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif[/

The hired licensed plumber will size the gas meter and line for you... This is not the electricians job. We do generators too and have never told the homeowner or the hired electrician what size wire to run.:thumbsup:


----------

